# "Troisieme et Quatrieme Arabesque"



## lok1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ferdy Tumakaka playing a song called "Troisième a Quatrieme Arabesque" by Beethoven on the CD Adagio for Dance. I wonder what the original title of Beethoven is on this song.

Anyone?


----------

